# Moving within Dubai, best company



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

So the last year has flown by and I am soon to be moving out of my appartment into a bigger one, and really need to either get someone to either do a full removal service, or need to get a load of boxes, tap and bubble wrap from somewhere. 

Can anyone recommend any removal companies, or numbers for men with vans, equally where is the best place to get hold of a load of removal boxes.

Thanks


----------

